# Newbies from Motorhomefun!



## teasy2007

Hi everybody, we found this site from Motorhome Fun, and we are very pleased we did! We look forward to many happy exchanges and lots of useful information.

We have been motorhoming for about 12 months now, and bought our new van in October. In the spring - or the earliest it gets warm and sunny - we are going to France and all points south for a few months. We have had the two dogs passported and cant wait to set off for the open road.

This looks a great site, best wishes to everybody for the New Year.

Ginny and Michael


----------



## sundown

hi ginny and michael and welcome,
yes this a great site and you'll find all the help and advice here, you'll ever need. Your dogs are in good company also, see "best wilding dog" thread
good luck with your travels
sundown


----------



## teasy2007

*Thanks for the welcome!*

Thanks guys,  I have still not worked out how to get around the site, so could you direct me to ' "best wilding dog" thread' please?

Thanks Ginny and Michael


----------



## sundown

hi again 
if you click on forums then travelers rest it was posted on 
4th dec 2007
sundown


----------



## Deleted member 775

hi and welcome ,i think you will find this the best site around . we are a helpfull bunch ask any question and we will help all we can. enjoy


----------

